# Pac-Man Frog



## lastgreengarden (Sep 13, 2006)

I was thinking about setting up a tank for one of these and if you guys could direct me to somewhere online where i can find some info about feeding and stuff it would be great... ive looked but i cant find anything worth while. i was wondering is there is a wattage/gallon ratio for tank size, right now i was going to put him into a 10 gallon until i get something a little better....

any info will help

Thanks

Steve.


----------



## spinalremains (Nov 10, 2006)

Haven't seen you on here in a while! 10 gal IMO would be fine, since pacmans aren't too active. I would definately watch out with having gravel as a substrate. I have seen a few pac man frogs die from accidentally swallowing gravel as they go for a cricket.


----------



## lastgreengarden (Sep 13, 2006)

yea...ive been gone but im back! I got this bed a beast stuff? i just need to pick up the pacman... i have the tank all set up ready for him but its seems like its not warm enough in there :\ i might need new lights... i was told not to get heat lamps cause it would dry out the frog so i got some 60 watt daylight bulb and a 75 watt moonlight... and it doesnt get above 80, is this going to be a problem? im thinking im going to need a heatlamp


----------



## spinalremains (Nov 10, 2006)

80 should be okay. Definately don't want to dry him out! Petsmart sells a submersible heater for frog tanks. They are kind of pricey though. My cousin had a pac man frog with a plain light bulb and one of these heaters in the part of the tank that is mostly water for 12 years.


----------



## lastgreengarden (Sep 13, 2006)

thats 80 with both lights on, with just the moonlight on its 65-70... hmmm


----------



## spinalremains (Nov 10, 2006)

Maybe you could get one of these submersible heaters and leave it on all day/night. If the tank has a lid it will hold the heat in.


----------



## lastgreengarden (Sep 13, 2006)

its got a mesh lid and all i really have for water is a water tray thing, do you think i will need something else?


----------



## spinalremains (Nov 10, 2006)

You could do what I did to my cousins tank. I cut a piece of acrylic and made a ramp at one end(about a third of the tank) so the frog could get in and out easily. At the end it was filled with water so the frog could swim and so the water was deep enough to submerge the heater. I siliconed the acrylic in place.


----------



## lastgreengarden (Sep 13, 2006)

yea its looking like im going to need to look into this a little bit more before i got ahead and get the frog

thanks a lot spinal...

and if anyone else has any suggestions please post here ill be checking in

Thanks!


----------



## spinalremains (Nov 10, 2006)

No problem man, I've had a few drinks so bear with me! You may be able to have your LFS cut you a glass lid a little less wide than your tank for a heat exchange. That way, you can put the light directly on top of the tank and not have to worry about too much heat loss.


----------



## lastgreengarden (Sep 13, 2006)

spinalremains said:


> No problem man, I've had a few drinks so bear with me! You may be able to have your LFS cut you a glass lid a little less wide than your tank for a heat exchange. That way, you can put the light directly on top of the tank and not have to worry about too much heat loss.


Hey that sounds like a good idea with the glass and i dont wan to sound like a dumbass but wouldnt that reduce the amount of oxygen getting into the tank :\


----------



## spinalremains (Nov 10, 2006)

As long as it has a good gap(lengthwise) of about an inch it should be just fine.


----------



## lastgreengarden (Sep 13, 2006)

i also noticed my humidity getting lower and lower... is there some kind of fogger or something to spray a little water on a timer (that works good) i can get for a 10 gallon tank that doesnt take up to much room... or even something to spray water every once and a while? ive seen em around but im wondering if anyone has any ideas or experience with the use of a product like this....

thanks, Steve


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Ive got my pac man in a 10 gal tank with a shallow water dish
big enough for her to lay in, but shallow enough so it wont go over her nose. 
Its a plant watering tray, I picked it up from walmart for pretty cheap. 
I use bed a beast as well, its great. I have a Under Tank Heater for my heat source,
dont use any kind of bulb because it will more than likely do more damage than good. 
I have a screen top lid from walmart I just keep her substrate moist and her water dish
full of fresh water and I have no problems with humidity.

* As for feeding I use dusted crickets as a staple diet. One week I use Miner-All
the next I dont use dust, the Week after I use Vitalife, then skip dusting 
a week and start then start the cycle over again. I feed her mealworms 2-3 times
a month aswell. Every 2-3 months I will feed her silkworms as a treat. Its very important not 
to feed the same thing all the time, especially not silkworms because they will get hooked on them and stop accepting other foods. Every six months or so I will feed her a f/t mouse or toss a goldfish in her water dish as a treat too.


----------



## lastgreengarden (Sep 13, 2006)

psycho what kind of undertank heaters can you reccomend?

thanks for the info


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

I like the Zoo Med Repti Therm UTH 
Item # Rh-7, 120 VAC 60 Hz 4 W

Ive got em on several of my tanks and they work awsome.


----------

